# Koi ins Salzbad ? Warum ?



## Kiki (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo !
Wenn ein Koi krank ist liest oder höhrt man sofort als erst Maßnahme in ein seperates Becken und mit Salz behandeln ! 
Wofür ist das denn gut oder was soll es bewirken?  Das wüßte ich gerne mal ! 
Kann mir das mal einer erklären ?


----------



## Dodi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi ins Salzbad ? Warum ?*

Hallo Kiki!

Das hatten wir gerade erst! In dem Fall zwar Teichbehandlung - aber es dürfte egal sein...

Lies mal:



			
				LarsD schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> zum Thema Salz ...
> 
> ...


----------



## thaldor (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi ins Salzbad ? Warum ?*

hi,

ein salzbad (also fisch fangen und in wanne mit salz packen) macht man i.d.r. bei __ parasiten/bakterien befall, um die schleimhaut (auf der die parasiten/bakterien) sitzen "wegzuätzen". das salz greift die schleimhaut an und der fisch muss diese neu bilden, dabei wird der fisch natürlich auch geschwächt (salz und stress) und ist dann eigentlich noch anfälliger für erreger. aus dem grund werden diese fische auch meistens in quarantäne becken gehalten, um eine möglichst "saubere" umgebung zu gewährleisten. salzbäder werden meist in zyklen von 2-3 mal an aufeinander folgenden tagen gemacht.

nicht alle parasiten/bakterien kann man damit wirksam bekämpfen und sowas klappt auch meist nur im anfangsstadium wenn ein befall frühzeitig erkannt wird. sobald mehrere fische anzeichen aufweise muss i.d.r. im teich behandelt werden....

mfg


----------



## foja (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi ins Salzbad ? Warum ?*

hallo wieviel salz sollte man in den teich geben zur vorbeugung, weil meine fische sich nach dem ganzen regenwasser öfter an gegenständen scheuern. ich glaube auch gesehen zu haben das ein koi eine kleine veränderung pfenniggross hat. was für salz sollte man nehmen?


----------



## Dodi (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi ins Salzbad ? Warum ?*

Hallo Foja,

dieses Thema wäre für Dich vielleicht interessant - auch die Seite von Hinnerk, die dort zitiert ist.

Viel Spaß bei der Lektüre!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi ins Salzbad ? Warum ?*

Bitte nicht einfach Salz in den Teich kippen, sondern den betroffenen Fisch einzeln behandeln.
Das scheuern wird nicht vom Regen kommen, ich würde das weiter beobachten und bei Bedarf einen Abstrich machen lassen. Aber auch schlechte Wasserwerte können für das scheuern verantwortlich sein.

Ich weiß nicht warum immer alle glauben das Salz im Teich ein Zaubermittel sein soll 

Gruß
Uwe der Salz im Teich ablehnt aber Salzbäder befürwortet


----------



## andreas w. (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi ins Salzbad ? Warum ?*

...gehört zwar nur am rande hierher, aber ich bin trotzdem froh, dass meine salz- radikalbehandlung vor´m urlaub nicht gaaaanz so falsch war.

das war der zeitpunkt, wo unsere fische den pilz hatten und vor sich hin verreckten. ich hatte damals ein paar esslöffel salz in den teich gegeben - bitte nicht schlagen:beeten, iss nix passiert und der regen hat die brühe wieder etwas verdünnt. war zu dem zeitpunkt eine panikreaktion. keine zeit, frau will weg, nix geht mehr - salz - fällt mir als stichwort ein.

naja, vielleicht hats mitgeholfen. danke und aus.


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi ins Salzbad ? Warum ?*



> ...gehört zwar nur am rande hierher, aber ich bin trotzdem froh, dass meine salz- radikalbehandlung vor´m urlaub nicht gaaaanz so falsch war.



Liest du eigentlich Antworten auf Deine Beiträge
in anderen Themen ?

Schreib halt den Müll mit Deinen "paar esslöffel salz"
nicht hier auch noch rein, am Ende glaubt den Mist
noch jemand 

Eine Salzbehandlung sollte je nach Zustand und
Erkrankung des Fisches genau dosiert sein und
von Mittel die man vom Tierarzt bekommt sollte
man zumindest den Namen wissen.

siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23211


----------

